# 1940 Firestone Airflex



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

This is the first sunny day in what seems like an eternity in Oregon and I'm excited. Got my '40 Firestone Airflex out to get in the first ride of 2017, the first in many moons! Here are a couple pics....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 11, 2017)

Good Grief that is Beautiful! Enjoy your sunny ride, I know I would!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

@cyclingday
@37fleetwood


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh, Yeah!
We're talking magnificent.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2017)

oh how I do love these Slip-Stream Huffmans!
P.S. I'm pushing for them to be called what Huffman called them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @cyclingday
> @37fleetwood



and @John


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 11, 2017)

That is a great bike. I love the look of the rear rack.


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2017)

Great bike, it's current form, leave it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'll give you $100 plus shipping!!! lol. Awesome bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mine has an extra spring but I intend to restore it in the same colors as yours. Nice bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

BWbiker said:


> This is the first sunny day in what seems like an eternity in Oregon and I'm excited. Got my '40 Firestone Airflex out to get in the first ride of 2017, the first in many moons! Here are a couple pics....
> # just finished my ride, yeah it's still February and a bit Chilly! Looking forward to an upcoming trip to San Diego even though the rains have been pounding there.
> View attachment 421360
> 
> View attachment 421365


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

BWbiker said:


> View attachment 421379




Can we get a better shot of that decal showing the whole thing? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2017)

@scrubbinrims 
In case I want to take another look at it later.
Chris


----------



## the2finger (Feb 11, 2017)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2017)

So, I take it, that you don't like them being called a Big Tank with a Dick Rack?
Yeah, Slip-Stream Huffman does have a nicer ring to it. Lol!


37fleetwood said:


> oh how I do love these Slip-Stream Huffmans!
> P.S. I'm pushing for them to be called what Huffman called them.


----------



## Foxclassics (Feb 12, 2017)

Sweet!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 12, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> So, I take it, that you don't like them being called a Big Tank with a Dick Rack?
> Yeah, Slip-Stream Huffman does have a nicer ring to it. Lol!



Lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2017)

There just aren't enough of these to go around. What's  the back story on this one?


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2017)

Amazing that you were able to find the parts to complete this bike Brad, and in the correct colors, no less! Truly a great bike.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 12, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> There just aren't enough of thelse to go around. What's  the back story on this one?



Call it good luck, or perseverance, this bike came to me over the course of about 5 or six years from six different states- mostly with the help of Caber's- Thanks! OG paint (decals) on tank, frame, fenders, and fork. The rack and chain guard had been over painted and required work to get them to match the rest of the bike. Over the years I've found hard to find correct parts for antique & vintage boats, cars, motorcycles, whizzers, and bicycles to make them whole again. I'm guessing, most everyone on the Cabe has done the same. It's very satisfying when you get lucky enough to complete a project.


----------



## mack0327 (Feb 12, 2017)

That is a beautiful bike!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 13, 2017)

I  Love these dick rack bikes


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 14, 2017)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> I  Love these dick rack bikes
> 
> View attachment 422320



Ha, yes very nice


brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> I  Love these dick rack bikes
> 
> View attachment 422320



Yes nothing like a lit di.. rack


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 14, 2017)

Killer bike love it!


----------



## Boris (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey Brad, could you post a clear photo of the logo script to the right of the word Firestone on the tank? Thanks!


BWbiker said:


> View attachment 421379


----------

